# HCG levels



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

Had a really horrible day today as had a BFP on Monday i tested 2 days early so i tested again today and it was still positive anyway to cut a long story short on Monday I  bleed a tiny bit then nothing yesterday then brown blood this morning then bright red blood this afternoon, my clinic asked me to come for a blood test to check my hcg levels and i was told it was really good news as it was 248 which i've been told is really high. I had only 1 embryo inplanted and althougth it did split last time round and i had identical twins but m/c at 8 weeks i've been told it is so rare and it porobably won't happen again. So what i'm trying to say is my levels are so high that i looked on the internet and found that if they are too high it can mean a ectopic so just wondered what anyones thoughts are i'm 16 days post e/t.

Hope someone has wise words of wisdom..

Thanks

JJ. x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Your level is not too high for a singleton. Had a patient recently who had a level of 314 12 days after ET and has a singleton. Doesn't necessarily indicate an ectopic.

Ruth


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Ruth feel much better now.


----------

